# Tira de leds + capacitor es suficiente?



## FЯANCO (Nov 11, 2012)

Haciendo limpieza en mi cajón de triques encontré una tira de leds que funciona a 12v, es para aplicación en autos. Entonces se me ha ocurrido instalarla debajo del tablero del coche para iluminar el piso del lado del conductor. Esta tira se encendería cada vez que se abre la puerta, lo que quiero es que al cerrar la puerta la luz se vaya atenuando hasta que finalmente se apague. Logré el efecto deseado probando primero en el protoboard con un capacitor de 2200uF 16v y luego con otro de 3300uF 16v. Mi pregunta es, necesito poner alguna resistencia para proteger los leds y el sistema eléctrico del auto o puedo conectarlo así sin ningún problema?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 12, 2012)

Depende de las tiras de led, suelen llevar dentro una resistencia.


----------



## Finskey (Nov 12, 2012)

Fijate como esta compuesta la tira de leds ...  porque si estan en paralelo si osi necesitan una resistencia interna ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Amigo Serd0tad0, si el array de LEDs, funciona con 12v. da indicio que posee resistencia limitadora.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2012)

Si es una tira comercial de leds de 12 V , ya está todo resuelto. 

Ponele el capacitor en paralelo y dale para adelante tranquilo 

Saludos !


----------



## FЯANCO (Nov 12, 2012)

Excelente, gracias por las respuestas. Voy a proceder!


----------



## jol45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hola.

Pon un diodo a la alimentacion de los LEDs con el Capacitor, para que la carga del capacitor se aplique solo a los LEds, y no a el circuioto de las luces interior del vehiculo.

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2012)

Pensalo bien *Jol45* , que no hace falta díodo aislador 

Cuando abrís la puerta , el interruptor a masa enciende led en paralelo con capacitor y carga al capacitor , cuando cerrás la puerta , ese interruptor se abre y el capacitor solo queda conectado en paralelo con el led y se descarga . . . y nada más 

Lo único que se podría agregar es una resistencia de ¿1 Ohm? en serie con el capacitor como para que la carga no sea tan violenta.

Cierto que si hay otras lámparas si correspone ponerlo 

Saludos !


----------



## Finskey (Nov 13, 2012)

Tiene razon dosmetros .. no se necesita en cuanto a la resitencia recomiendo una de 2 ohm masomenos


----------



## jol45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hola

    Un diodo es muy barato. y te liberas de cualquier elemento y ó carga que haya en el circuito y que lo mas probable es que no lo conoscas.

          ""Cierto que si hay otras lámparas si correspone ponerlo"" 

    De la resistencia Si estoy de acuerdo en ponerla ya que la carga de un capacitor de alta capacidad puede ser mucha corriente aunque por poco tiempo.

         Saludos


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 13, 2012)

¿2200, 3300, muy alta capacidad? Usalo directo, que las resistencias de cualquier lámpara lo tira al diablo.


----------



## jol45 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hola.

          Si no sabemos que hay en el circuito de las luces del auto, es conveniente poner el maximo de elementos de seguridad, Si, es un vehiculo antiguo protejemos el interruptor (no olvidemos que es corriente continua, donde las chispas u arcos en la conexion y desconeccion son inportantes), y si es un auto moderno probablemente las luces esten controlada por algun sistema electronico, donde siempre sera bueno evitar los exesos de corriente.

saludos


----------



## FЯANCO (Nov 14, 2012)

Las tiras de leds si son comerciales, venían de regalo con unos kit's de xenón que compre. Pienso instalar otra de esas mismas tiras en la cajuela del auto pero sin el capacitor, ahí no tiene caso ya que no se vería el efecto de atenuación. 

Les comento que el auto es un Honda civic coupe 07, he estado buscando el diagrama eléctrico y el switch que activa la luz interior se encuentra en el poste "B" y cuando se abre la puerta cierra el circuito para que encienda la luz, pero según entiendo, este switch envía pulso negativo o GND al la foco del techo del coche.  Aún no compro las resistencias, pero creo que no esta de más


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2012)

Todos los autos tienen el switch de luz de cortesía en el negativo


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 14, 2012)

Parece que no se entendió. Ese capacitor no le hará ningún efecto a los leds si tienen en paralelo las luces de cortesía. Las lámparas de 12 v tienen muy bajos ohmios. Que serán un cortocircuito para el capacitor. Por lo tanto, si querés ponerlo, ponelo. Y si no lo ponés es igual. Probalo y despues me comentás.


----------



## maremoto (Nov 15, 2012)

Hola, estoy pensando poner un retardo en el apagado de las luces de día que le he puesto al coche (unos 20 LED´s en total). Imagino que será sencillo, pero hace 20 años que no toco el soldador!!! Necesito un tiempo de unos 25 a 35 segundos, alimentación 12V y salida a relé para que el valor de la carga no afecte al tiempo. Lo ideal sería no tener que utilizar pulsadores ni nada, simplemente mantenerlas encendidas tras cortar la alimentación.
  He probado con condensadores pero se descargan demasiado rápido.
Gracias por adelantado, un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2012)

Movi tu tema a uno idéntico

**************************************

Además del capacitor tenés que ponerle un díodo aislador

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/atenuador-luz-interior-6833/

http://www.irvinsystems.com/?p=788


----------



## FЯANCO (Nov 16, 2012)

Muchas gracias sr. Don Moderador DOSMETROS, me voy a poner a estudiar ese circuito y a probar en protoboard, igual no llevo prisa por poner las tiras de led´s

me acorde que alguien en este foro escribió "para qué hacerlo facil pudiéndolo hacer dificil?" jejeje

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 16, 2012)

Hola.

Mira aquí: 

LIGHT EXTENDER es un circuito que mantiene la luz interior por un tiempo después de cerrar la puerta del auto.

Mira aquí: http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/200TrCcts/200TrCcts.html#41

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## maremoto (Nov 16, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira aquí:
> 
> ...



Hola, yo estaba buuscando un temporizador para mantener encendidos por unos 25 segundos unos led´s (24) tras cortar la alimentación. Supongo que me servirá. ¿Soportará ésta carga, o añado un relé a la salida?
Gracias.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Movi tu tema a uno idéntico
> 
> **************************************
> 
> ...



Perdón, no había visto ésta respuesta  Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 16, 2012)

Hola.

El transistor soporta hasta 4A.
24 LEDs eso es 8 tiras de LEDs, es decir 20mA ó 0.02A por tira de LEDs, da 160mA ó 0.16A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## maremoto (Nov 16, 2012)

Gracias, lo probaré y ya os cuento


----------



## FЯANCO (Ene 14, 2013)

una pregunta, por que en todas las calculadoras de led ponen la resistencia del lado negativo? he puesto diferentes configuraciones y siempre sale asi, es correcto?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 14, 2013)

Hola.

Las resitencias están en serie con los LEDs, por lo que, es indifirente si se coloca al lado necgtivo o al lado positvo o entre los LEDs. Ya que, está en serie, siempre pasa la misma cantidad de corriente, por la resistencia, sin importar donde esté colocada en el circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## FЯANCO (Ene 14, 2013)

Oh!, tienes razón, es una cuestion elemental, creo que el aleman ya me anda alcanzando y no recordaba eso.

Gracias elaficionado.


----------

